# Watch the new Autogeek Episode on My Classic Car #1



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Autogeek is now the Title Sponsor for My Classic Car and I have 4 brand new how-to features with Dennis Gage for the brand new 2012 season.

*My Classic Car Episode #17001 - 2012 Season Premiere!*

*Air Dates*

Sunday, March 4th @ 10:00am Eastern - 7:00am Pacific
Tuesday, March 6th @ 4:30pm Eastern - 1:30pm Pacific
Sunday, March 11th @ 9:30am Eastern - 6:30am Pacific

*Watch the new feature*
The first new how-to features are already loaded on the MyClassicCar.com website and can be watched by clicking the link below,

*Rotary Buffers on My Classic Car*

When you get to the above page, look for the garage graphic on the right side of the screen, like this,










Also look and you'll see the Autogeek's Garage sign on the back wall replacing the former sponsor's sign.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The first new segment for the new season of My Classic Car is now on our YouTube Channel...

*Rotary Buffers on My Classic Car - Dennis Gage & Mike Phillips*​




:thumb:


----------

